# The History of ancient muaythai and fundamental



## Fightclubmuay (Feb 7, 2011)

This is from my camp. Share interesting to you
Kevin

Muay Chaiya, the priceless heritage of Thai martial arts.

*
********* Muay Chaiya is one of Thai fighting styles that had helped in the defense of the kingdom for a long time. Muay Chaiyas origin is in the southern province of Suratthani in the ancient city of Chaiya. Once upon a time, during the reigns of the first kings of the Maha Chakri dynasty, there lived a monk from Bangkok who travelled to Chaiya. The locals of Chaiya called him He who arrived, referring to the fact that this legendary figure had arrived to Chaiya from Bangkok. Before becoming a monk, he was a soldier but after he became tired his mundane and worldly possessions he became a monk and travelled to Suratthani. Once arrived in Chaiya, he began teaching the martial arts that he knew to the locals of the city as if they were his own children. One of the students whom he taught was Phraya Wacheesatyarak (Kham Sriyabhai), the governor of Chaiya at that time, and since then, the branch of Muay Thai taught by the Monk came to be known as Muay Chaiya.
*
********* Phraya Wacheesatyarak then passed own this priceless style of martial arts down to his children one of which was master Khet Sriyabhai. After master Khet had studied Muay Chaiya from his father he then continued onward to study from 12 other masters and came to be renowned as the Grand Master. The original style of Muay Chaiya then became analyzed and improved to be more suitable for real life situations.
*
********* Since its genesis, the first four fundamentals of Muay Chaiya taught to the apprentices have always been:
*
I)
Cover
II)
Sweep
III)
Close
IV)
Open
*
********* These four basic fundamentals will protect every part of the fighters body from the toes to the hair. Once the apprentice has
*


perfected the basic fundamentals he or she will be able to proceed onto the more advanced movements of Muay Chaiya easier. In conclusion, Muay Chaiya is a type of boxing that gives a lot of priority to self-defense and was selected to defend the kings in the past. Not only that, Muay Chaiya was greatly praised and liked by king Rama V when a boxer named Plong Chamnongthong defeated a boxer from Korat in a competition held by the palace.
*
*
To Understand Muay Chaiya

*
********* Muay Chaiya, or any form of Thai boxing, is not just a way to express the cultural beauty of Thailand or just to be fought on stage but it is a precious heritage passed down from generation to generation. Throughout the history of Thailand, the great warriors of the past had all at some point practiced Muay Thai before they picked up swords to ward off the invaders. Therefore, Muay Thai signifies safety and security for the lives of those who practice it and another proof of the efficiency of Thai martial arts is the independence that Thailand has always maintained until now. Since Muay Thai emphasizes safety one has to be very cautioned and precise with Muay Thai, this will come at a cost of the apprentices patience. Although the origin of Muay Thai is unclear but one thing that is certain is that it is a synthesis of the masters of the past and a primary basis for the warriors before they took up weapons.
*
Preparation before training

*
********* First of all the apprentice has to be sure if he or she has a stable mentality, modesty, a careful and mindful nature, honesty, gratefulness and has a real interest in training Thai boxing. Thai boxing came from the love of the Thai people for the kingdom, the religion and the monarchy and this has given birth to this world-renowned unique form of martial arts. Thus, anyone who wants to become an apprentice must check to see if he or she is missing any of these traits, if so, then it is advisable to obtain all of them in order to build a strong base upon which Muay Chaiya skills can be added.

*
Understanding the parts of the body and their usages in Thai boxing.

*

The fists (self-explanatory): knuckling, knocking, smashing, hurling, ramming, jolting, yanking, flinging, beating etc.

The feet (anything from the knees down to the feet): kicking, hurling, pushing, etc.

The knees (formed by bending the knees to strengthen the knee bones): used as both an efficient offensive and a defensive weapon.

The elbows: (formed by bending the arms to form an angle at the elbows): used as both an efficient offensive and defensive weapon for the body.
*
How to position each parts of the body correctly
*
********* If a house needs its fences to prevent uninvited guests from entering or seeing what is happening inside, the body too needs its fences. To be in the guard position is called charod muay. Though there are countless ways to charod muay but the type of guards that will be discussed down below is the Muay Chaiya style that can both defend the face and the body of the fighter and also prepare the fighter to strike back when there is an opportunity without the opponent knowing when it will come.
*
*




*
How to put up a proper charod muay guard.
*
********* In a proper charod muay, the person has to be able to switch the position of the arms quickly as he or she switches the foot from one to the other, front and back. The lower fist has to make a 45-degree angle with the arm of the other fist. When a punch is coming, all that is necessary for the person is to move the side of the upper arm up against the punch or move the arm downward. This type of movements will injure or hurt the arm that the opponent uses to punch and it will defend the fighter and injures the opponent at the same time.
*


*


*
********* Muay Chaiya, for those who have mastered it, will be able to borrow the force of the opponent to strike back and at the same time, defend himself. This is done by using the strongest bones in the body to block against attacks. To visualize this, imagine hitting yourself into an edge of a table. To wrap it all up, Muay Chaiya is not just about using force, strength or agility but it is also about a complete defense of the body, a wise retaliation and constant attacks.
*


----------



## destructautomaton (Feb 8, 2011)

You just posted the same nonsense on martialartstalk and started up there. You are just spamming these forums and not contributing anything.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Feb 8, 2011)

think you meant martialartsplanet, because i searched it out. I think you just had a typo in there.


----------



## VASI (Feb 16, 2011)

these dudes invade every forum like robots. 
there isnt a forum that i was on that i didnt see something similar all leading into nonsense.


----------



## tenzen (Feb 16, 2011)

And the propaganda continues!


----------



## nak muay (Mar 16, 2011)

From my understanding, Muay Chaiya was a style of Muay(boxing) from the southern part of Thailand already in use after the wars. I believe Muay Thai itself came from Muay Boran, which Muay Chaiya would have been a "branch" of. Because the Thai had to be able to fight with and without weapons this style was created using other martial arts the Thai had learned. Muay Boran used 9 points of attack, like Muay Thai plus the head. 

After the wars Muay was used as recreation, self defence and exercise, including Muay Chaiya. After a while a ring, gloves and rules were introduced and many of the techniques from the older styles were discontinued. This is when the "new" style came into play and was called Muay Thai. The other arts were refered to as Muay Boran, meaning ancient boxing.


----------

